# Hey Florida!! HOH



## Birdy (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else has heard of this, but there's a fest coming up this weekend in St.Augustine. Harvest of Hope. I'm going to try and make it out there, but I'm probably not going to be able to since tickets, camp passes and gas would cost quite the pretty penny to get to there from where I'm at, not to mention my car isn't trust to drive 153 miles without fucking up hahaa, but here's the info for anyone who's interested!

HARVEST OF HOPE FEST 2009 - ST. JOHN'S COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS - MARCH 6th, 7th, & 8th, 2009

There's going to be some awesome bands. Like mothafuckin Bad Brains<3
So hopefully you guys can go and help give support!
All proceeds Benefit the Harvest of Hope Foundation.

I'll keep everyone posted if I'll be going or not. If I do, I think I'll be going through Ocala and if my car isn't full of people i could probably try and give someone a ride if you don't mind being with a bunch of sixteen year olds that'll be making pee stops every hour


----------

